# How do you guys deal with stress?



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

Finals are coming up, I have a teacher that has lost 80% of my work for the grading period (18 assignments including 2 tests) that have to be made up in 2 days, and I'm a tad stressed. I always get a little stressed around finals but the pressure usually doesn't bother me as it is right now, I'm used to pressure in the restaurant business. 

The boyfriend is laughing at my method of dealing with stress: 
Step one: eat ice cream while studying. 
Step two: go for a long run to get some air and burn off said ice cream. 
Step three:Take a hot shower to refresh mind and clean off sweat from running. 
Step four: Repeat from step 1. 


Seeing as though I have gone through about a quart and a half of ice cream (Haagen-Daz is the only ice cream I eat during this period. I get very picky under stress) I have noticed that this probably isn't the healthiest stress release.

What do you guys do to calm down?


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Ride my bike
Play Rock Band
Go to the bar
Sleep


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Go to the gym. I am there alot.:roll:


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

1. Shower LONNNG HOT SHOWER (and sometimes i just pop a squat in there and just close my eyes and think)
2. Video games online (I own noobs)
3. Just go hang with my mom and laugh, shes the only one in this world that doesnt even have to say anything ill just burst out laughing.
4. ***Get your boyfriend to give you a long long hug and to rub your hair and kiss on the forehead*** (And i put *'s by it because i know if i do that to my girlfriend everything will flow away for her)

Hope i gave some ideas. haha


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

COD4 on PS3

Gardening

play with my 2 dogs

dont let it get to me.


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

Hot bath, hookah with rose & mint tobacco sitting in the floor beside me, a wee dram of Laphroaig on the side.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Go kill some noobs online, usually on Call of Duty 4 or Battlefield 2142. 
Listen to some S&M Metallica.
Watch a movie of whatever genre. 
Make some good coffee or ice coffee in the summer time.


----------



## lailarowe (Jul 8, 2008)

Sing in the shower! Works very well for me.


----------



## longfellow (Jun 11, 2008)

For some odd reason the more stressfull the situation the better I like it. I have a diifercult time relating to people who get stressed out.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

have a long hot shower, cuddle up to my darling, bake cakes and cookies, paint or draw or play with fondant
go supermarket shopping
vege out in front of food tv 
cook food for others 
if its severe stress i want to get physical and mow lawns, the more im stressed the bigger the lawn i want to mow, that doesnt happen very often though
gummy ya need to go and talk to your teacher or HOD and ask why your school work is lost


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I passed the class and did well on all of my finals. The reason my work kept getting lost was because she was an older lady that misplaced everything. There were 264 complaints against her this year about missing work, I was not alone.


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

For me I learned how to meditate, sounds queer and foolish. I use to make fun of those people. Of course I learned through a lady friend, gotta do what you gotta do, sometimes, lol..Putting on a pair of headphones with a meditation CD and quiet my brain is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## lollarossa (Feb 22, 2006)

Travian.us

Cup of Earl Grey or Gevalia cinnamon coffee.

Watch the Buffalo Sabres.........but then that adds a different kinda stress.

Post online.

Let my kids jump all over me.


----------



## littlechef0222 (Jun 18, 2008)

When I get stressed, I get in my car, windows down, moon roof open, music LOUD and drive to anywhere, anyplace....... just drive and think, listen to music and just chill. Nothing in the world calms me down more, no matter where, what time of day or anything else. When I am finally free, I return home and everything is much easier to see and in prospective. (As you can see.... I have put a lot of miles on my car this year!!)


----------



## jonpcooks (May 9, 2008)

Driving, frisbee, Wii boxing, bike, read, all good.


----------



## beetrootbrain (Jun 4, 2008)

I know this thred should be non-food related but when i am stressed i watch Nigella Bites - there is something so calming and relaxing about her voice. She´s not a bad looker either! Otherwise i like to do yoga and have begun doing capoeira classes but to be honest i spend more time on the floor laughing at my inability to stand on my hands and walk across the floor than relaxing as such but its all feel good therapy!!


----------



## dudethatsmine (Mar 15, 2008)

sex or masturbation whatever is available to you or combine sex and eating ice cream at the same time u work off the ice cream wile being pleasured. Hey i am just keeping it real and then after that go kill some people in either CoD4 or GTA4 for best effect wile killing people smoke some weed and then see how much you care about those 18 missing work papers. All these methods are tried and tested except for the ice cream + sex part that could be fun but when i picture it in my head it makes me laugh.


----------

